# VK - Vapmod X-Tank 4.0 Sub Ohm Tank



## Gizmo (15/9/15)

In Stock







The Vapmod X-Tank 4.0 is a monster. It features the largest capacity of any sub ohm tank, a gigantic 10 mL. With this tank you will hardly ever have to refill, and when you do, its top fill design makes it a breeze. With the included Ni200 coil you can use this tank with any temperature control device you want.

This Product Features:




Made of 304 stainless steel and brass
High grade PC tank
Spring Loaded 50 connection
Adjustable Airflow
10ML capacity
0.6 ohm suitable for 50-100w
0.2 ohm suitable for 100-150w
Ni 200 0.2 ohm suitable for 30-60w


You Will Receive:




*1x* - Vapmod X-Tank 4.0 Sub Ohm Tank
*1x* - 0.2 ohm replacement kanthal coil
*1x* - 0.2 ohm replacement Ni200 coil
*1x* - Extra PC Tank
- See more at: http://www.vapeking.co.za/xtank-v4-10ml-tank.html#sthash.FUnOPIl6.dpuf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (15/9/15)

Now this looks really interesting, especially if you have an ADV.

Does the tank use Atlantis style coils and is there an RBA for it?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (15/9/15)

Yoh that's beeg very beeg


----------

